# Canary Islands Winter 2010



## Fireball

I'm planning to overwinter next year in the Canary Islands. Can any one give me some advice on the Islands, ferries, sites, routes and maybe good places to stay over there? Also widcamping do's and dont's?


----------



## bognormike

Hello fireball

I've moved this from The Bar to Spain / Portugal (we don;t have a separate Canaries forum!).
We've noticed a few motorhomes about in Fuerte and lanzarote, in fact I think we have a member over there? Not many sites about, and getting hold of water & doing the thetford dump may be a problem. I think it was Mary Tisdall in MMM did a few articles on the canaries in a MH some years back :roll: 8)


----------



## BJT

There have been a few items in MMM about the Canaries. Which island are you thinking of going to? The ferries sail from Cadiz, and it is a fairly long journey - 48 hours plus. I do not think there are any official camping sites on most of the islands. I suggest you look at the Canaries Tourism web site.


----------



## Rapide561

*Canaries*

Hi

There are a few campsites on Tenerife Island

http://www.campingnauta.com/ is one.

Re the ferries, I think the ferries operate to Gran Canaria and Tenerife from Cadiz with a passage time of 48 hours. I looked at these ferry prices ages ago and from memory the return trip was about £2000.00. Inter island services are provided by Fred Olsen SA.

www.trasmediterranea.es

I would think a cheap flight from Blackpool Airport and six months in a hotel would work out cheaper!

Russell


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hi

There are a few vans each winter in the larger Canary Islands, but proper facilities are few and far between - you will need to negotiate with garages over water supplies and take a spade to deal with your waste. Some of the smaller islands (La gomera, for example) hardly have enough flat ground to park a motorhome and you won't get out of second (or even first) gear very often.

Russell is right, take a plane and stay in apartments!

P&L


----------



## wakk44

Great weather during the winter and beautiful islands to visit,plenty of wild camping spots

However the downsides are a very expensive ferry crossing,not many sites, fresh water water is a problem.You would need bottled water for drinking and try to top up the tanks at a service station.

Have a look at >>>THIS<<< thread.

It's certainly not a cheap way of doing it,you could probably get less expensive long term accommodation and join the UK swallows that fly south for the winter.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Apartments are really cheap over winter.
I am told that most weeks there is only a 50% occupation rate. Except over xmas new year period.

Dave p


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Fireball,

We toured the Canary Islands in Jan - May 2000 we visited five of the seven islands. On the whole camp sites are poor, a couple run by the Dutch are of a better standard. Wild camping is not a problem.

You are looking at £1500/£1600 for the return crossing. The crossings about 36 hours and there is one sailing a week.

Inter island ferries are quite cheap in comparison.

Ferry details at http://www.directferries.co.uk/canary_islands.htm

Campsite details at http://tinyurl.com/y2sq43

I've got more details somewhere but I can't put my finger on them at present

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## Rapide561

*Canaries*

Just had a look for a ferry price for me and the van.....3114.00 Euro return!

Russell


----------



## teemyob

*Cost*

3257.32 €

Cadiz - Tenerife - Cadiz

Out January 2010
In April 2010

www.xe.com


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Canaries*



Rapide561 said:


> Just had a look for a ferry price for me and the van.....3114.00 Euro return!
> 
> Russell


Just beat me to it!

My quote was for two in outside cabin, 8.4m Motorhome!


----------



## Dunky

*canary islands*

done tenerife, lanzarote and fuerteventura with van over the past ten years. Never used campsites so recouped a good bit of the expensive fare. Last trip was from Tarfaya morocco to Puero Rosario fuerteventura but three weeks after we crossed the ferry sank!! and has not been replaced. The cadiz/canaries ferry also includes all meals. Off Camping is easy but some harbours move you on at night. Dunky


----------



## teemyob

*Re: canary islands*



Dunky said:


> done tenerife, lanzarote and fuerteventura with van over the past ten years. Never used campsites so recouped a good bit of the expensive fare. Last trip was from Tarfaya morocco to Puero Rosario fuerteventura but three weeks after we crossed the ferry sank!! and has not been replaced. The cadiz/canaries ferry also includes all meals. Off Camping is easy but some harbours move you on at night. Dunky


Dunky, It sank!

No Souls lost I hope!?

Youtube
From Blog


----------



## DABurleigh

We went past Camping Nauta 10 days ago. There were quite a few motorhomes on Tenerife, invariably clustered as close as possible to the sea on patches of ground. 

A great climate, the National Park and volcano were amazing (climbing at 3700m was like I'd had a stiff G&T), but despite touring the island by car (so not limited to SW facing coast) we found the place utterly charmless. 

We usually have a week on a Med island each year and enjoy looking at villas and saying what we like and don't like. In Tenerife we did not find a single building anywhere that we liked :-(

I guess what I'm saying is that there are plenty of places we'd like to linger in a motorhome, even during the winter, before Tenerife would get to the top of the list, and that's even forgetting about being limited where to go and the ferry cost.

Dave


----------



## Fireball

Thanks all, I think I'll reconsider......


----------



## teemyob

*Places*

Sicicly?


----------



## Melly

We did Tenerife the last 2 years in an apartment.
Last year cost us £2500 for 3 months including services and the return flights from 7th Jan to 7 May.
The first year we thought it was wonderful with all the sun sea and sand and would go there every year but last year we had done and seen everything and were totally bored by 9 weeks.
We tour Spain and Portugal this winter.
By the way if you want to recoup some money back, the timeshare touts will pay you to go to these 1 hour visits (€100 was the best offer we had) and you get to keep the naf bottle of wine you win.


----------



## foll-de-roll

HI 


We used to read Mary Tidsalls articles in the MMM and she made us laugh.


She would describe the Islands very well, and the photos were always on lovely beaches. but were always of the top half of their bodies (above the plungeline, if you get what I mean :wink: :wink: )

Then she would conclude with "then Archie and I would make marmalade!!" Which also made us laugh, as we thought this was a euphemism for something else!! 

A lovely couple, and mad keen Mhrs. I think they downsized to a small Campervan so probably didn't cost an arm and a leg on the Ferry.

I think Mary is still writing M/H articles but dosen't travel as far these days.

Andy


----------



## DABurleigh

Here are a few of our Tenerife pics from 2 weeks ago. It was a good antidote to work, rain, wind and cold:
http://picasaweb.google.com/DABurleigh/TenerifeShare#

Dave


----------



## peaky

hi there, some of these comments seem a bit negative , a holiday depends what u are looking for, all the islands have different things to offer. yes we cant give u campsites on many of them, Lanzarote has two sites but are closed in the winter months, Gran Canaria has a large motorhome follwing with a club, never been to Tenerife so cant comment. Here on Fuerteventura we only wild camp with work commitments we only manage one or two nights . in a row, u do actually need a permit to camp longer stays that u obtain from the local council.
If anyone comes to the island we do have motorhome hire here now from a very good company , so cheap flights are here hire motorhome and enjoy 30 degree sunshine !!! pretty much all year round.IF ANY MEMBERS DO COME OVER I WILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO HELP OUT WITH WATER AND WASTE DISPOSAL !!!! JUST POP IN ...SIMPLES ....


----------



## StanDup

Just for completeness of the thread.

We are in Tenerife (fly and apartment) at the moment and have seen and spoken to several motorhomers, one couple in particular who have been coming here for many winters.

Main points :-

There is another ferry route to the Canaries via Portimao. Portugal. We were told that it was cheaper at about Euro 700 each way. Haven´t checked. 
http://www.navieraarmas.com/index.php?id_pagina=1&idioma=en

There is a newish campsite between Los Christianos and the Southern Airport.

We were told that you can fill your water tanks at the above site for 5 Euro.

For the time being there was some wild camping at the eastern edge of Los Christianos, but I reckon that will be built on should the Spanish ever get their economy going again. Building seems to have stopped on the island at the moment.

Again told by one couple that wild camping is not a problem except on Grand Canaria. They had been moved on almost as soon as they stopped.

We have seen some one night wild camping on side streets, moving on the next day.

Best wishes

Barry


----------



## chaztekno

Does anyone know if the ferrys from morrocco are running again?


----------



## Rapide561

*Ferry*

Hi

I believe the service from Morocco to the islands was scrapped.

www.aferry.to

Russell


----------

